# Concept drawing for collapsible slingshot



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey folks,

Been toying around with the idea of a collapsible survival slingshot. Originally I was thinking of how I could convert an old maglite into a slingshot and came up with this.

It's a 100mm long piece of 1" tubing with end caps and a detachable fork that can be stored inside the tube along with a hand full of ammo. I have used clamps on the forks to allow any and every type of bands to be attached. Yes it has very low forks, approx 20mm so flip style is a must.

All I need now is a lathe and mill to make it a reality







Joerg, did I read that you have a lathe and a mill ? Want to have a go at it ?


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

real cool design. I'm cousious about the slingshot when it's ready for shooting!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, one of coolest design - can't wait to see the real one


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Quite clever, my man. Quite clever indeed.


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great ideal! Have you thought of a way to prevent the end cap from unscrewing when you apply tension to the bands?
Wayne


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I like the deign!

I think it could possibly be made with a good tap and die set and some metal cutting blades.

It also could possibly be made from Schedule 40 or some other thick walled PVC Pipe.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys, I hope to be able to attempt making it soon.

@ Orcrender : Hopefully unscrewing wont be an issue. With equal tension on both sides of the fork, it should stay where it is. Also, I'm not planning to get a lot of use with it, just to have it tucked away for emergiences. You know, when the beer cans start attacking









@ Wild Willy : Yup, I'm pretty sure tap and die would work but getting the right sized tube and cap might be an issue there. I recently bought a set of 4 BSP taps (Beginning, intermediate, bottom, tapered) which cost quite a bit. I'm scared to look at the price for a good quality 1" tap & die set. Schedule 40, nah, I wouldn't trust it. Good under pressure, but tensile strength is very average. Besides, any pressure rated PVC I have about lasts about 10 seconds before it gets turned into another pneumatic cannon!


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi! 
Your design is awesome!!

Just as an idea, I think some allen screws could fit better, instead of those regular screws, also an allen wrench could easily fit inside the tubing, so you have at hand the assemble kit









Thanks for sharing and Keep up the good work!

Kanoko


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice design!! Keep it up!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Kanoko said:


> Hi!
> Your design is awesome!!
> 
> Just as an idea, I think some allen screws could fit better, instead of those regular screws, also an allen wrench could easily fit inside the tubing, so you have at hand the assemble kit
> ...


Wicked idea man! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very cool slingshot good job


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hmmm thinking, thinking... Who do I know with a lathe?

Very inginious. Those zombies aint going to expect this!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have tried very similar designs, but in the end the problem is how to stow the rubber. You would not believe how much room a sstandard band set needs, let alone a set of power bands!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I have tried very similar designs, but in the end the problem is how to stow the rubber. You would not believe how much room a sstandard band set needs, let alone a set of power bands!


I tested the idea using the handle of an old C size maglight. I found using 4 strand 1745 tubes, I was able to fit it all in with about 7 or 8 .50 cal lead balls, 15 or so 3/8 steel.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool idea! Looking forward to seeing this One!


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have something like this it's attached to a knife. I will try to find it and post a pic.
good thinking.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think you should add o-rings and store rubber inside instead of shot. You can get projectiles from your environment, but not rubber.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you look at the pic, there are o-rings. The o-ring at the fork is left out when assembled. The bands and ammo both store inside.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thats a sweet idea, better patent this one!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

newconvert said:


> thats a sweet idea, better patent this one!


Too late, I have already made it public. Also, it's a rather expensive process and as I am not gearing up for large scale production, not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

I found my 25 year old knife slingshot,it's a lot like your concept.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Funky knife, thanks for posting.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

3putter3 said:


> View attachment 14477
> View attachment 14478
> View attachment 14479
> View attachment 14480
> I found my 25 year old knife slingshot,it's a lot like your concept.


awshome


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the knife slingshot! I also love the slingshot design you made.


----------



## Obie (Sep 20, 2012)

I really like this design, being able to store the fork inside the handle and the quick way of attaching the bands, one would never know that was a slingshot until ready for deployment. Dropping it inside a toilet paper roll or paper towel roll would keep it well hidden from prying eyes when camping, if anyone starts selling these, I want one!


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very clever one, indeed, and it also alows many modifications etc. I am realy curios how this is going to come out, conratulations!

jazz


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Would it be possible to rewire a 6 cell mag light to work on 3 cells? Then you could use the extra space for band/ammo storage.

Matt


----------

